

Chargify to Increase Prices In May, Asking For Customer Feedback - speric
http://chargify.com/blog/may-2012-price-change/

======
toast76
From an email sent to customers re: their last price increase:

Price assurance guarantee.

We now understand that it’s impossible to grow your business if you can’t be
sure how much Chargify will cost you. Going forward with our new plans, you
won’t have to worry anymore because all plans will come with a 100%
grandfathering guarantee for 12 months from the time of a price change. This
means that any plan you’re on will be priced the same for you for 12 months
from the implementation of a price increase. Conversely, if there is a
decrease in the price of a plan, you can take advantage of it anytime.

